# Have you heard of this school?



## marito (Aug 26, 2003)

HI there! This is the school I mentioned early'er.
you can browse the programs section at this address:
http://www.culinaryartschool.com.mx/ING03programa.htm

It costs. $600 supscription each year. and $500 a month for 3 years. Is that a good deal?
Thank you!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

It is hard to determine. 3 years of school in the USA would cost anywhere from $5,000 every year to $40,000 every year, depending on which school you attend. Just from looking at the names of the classes, I would say they cover a good amount of what you need to know in order to eventually become a chef. It is hard to tell for certain without seeing a course description. I would be more than happy to discuss matters further with you or with this school; send me a private message and I can give you an e-mail address.


----------



## ivan bolado (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi there, I'm actually attending this school right now, I'm on my 4th semester so almost half way done.

I can say that it's complete school that keeps growing every time and it's making its way up to compete with

other high-end schools in MX. Its actually ranked in the top 5 of MX, and they have good Instructors mostly are

from Chile in S.America. And its actually 600usd a month and 750usd for enrollment each year. you should search on google

or youtube. heres a short film on graduates of the school.


----------

